# Corydoras Pygmaeus/Otocinclus egg/fry eaters???



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

I am considering adding a couple of Corydoras Pygmaeus and Otocinclus to some of my 20 gallon breeding tanks but don't want to do so if there is a high risk that they will eat eggs/fry?

Anyone with any additional info pls


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

almost if not all catfish are egg eaters, especially plecos, like the otos, but cory cats will to.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I've had a group of corydoras swarm my Bolivians and eat both wigglers and free swimming fry, so if you want to breed and raise the fry, it's not something I would do.


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

I have never problems with Oto's feeding on eggs. It is the wigglers that be eaten. I never seen Oto's eat on the wigglers but I noticed that every time I have wigglers, the Oto's are nearby. Corydoras are known for eating eggs.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *Hubbynz*,

What are you planing on breeding?

I've never had a problem with otocinclus and cichlid fry.

There are two common types of dwarf corydoras available here in Australia, Corydoras pygmaeus and Corydoras habrosus. Pygmaeus grows a little larger than Habrosus. If it were my choice, I'd rather go for half a dozen Habrosus.

I would think most dwarf cichlids would be able to defend thier fry from dwarf corydoras and otocinclus.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Dutch Dude said:


> I have never problems with Oto's feeding on eggs. It is the wigglers that be eaten. I never seen Oto's eat on the wigglers but I noticed that every time I have wigglers, the Oto's are nearby. Corydoras are known for eating eggs.


wow, *** heard countless amounts of time with otos eating eggs, maybe your pairs are just aggressive enough to keep em away? hmmm...

you had the same experience as Dutch Dude with oto's DFF? weird, i may have to test this out myself now, i have heard of the little buggers eating eggs before, i wonder is rams are aggressive enough to keep em away whereas something like tetra eggs would be eaten? i dunno.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I had the little albino cories in my tank, and they literally waited for feeding time, and as soon as the parents were distracted by food, they moved in and got the fry.

I've never kept otos with them.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

I've never had any problems with my oto's. Both my curviceps and dorsigera have kept corydoras jullii and pandas away without to much trouble. It's when the fry get to about 4 or 5 days free swimming and the parents are finding it hard to keep them together that the tetras start picking them off.

I'll eventually setup a couple of 20 gal long breeding tanks for my laetacara. I'll remove the pairs from the community tank and let them spawn and raise the fry untill the fry are independant of the parents, then return the parents to thier community tank and raise the fry to sale-able size.


----------

